# Proposed State Park Fees from License Plate Renewal



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

*How proposed state park fee would work in Michigan
*Friday, June 12, 2009 4:35 PM EDT
The Associated Press

Bills pending in the Michigan Legislature would change how the state funds 98 state parks along with boating access sites, forests, campsites and trails:

In-state residents no longer would pay $6 for a daily entrance sticker or $24 for an annual pass.

Instead, for an extra $10 in license plate fees per year, they would get unlimited access to state parks, forests, recreation areas and boating sites.

Or they could choose not to pay the fee and not use the parks.
- Advertisement -
If someone paid the $10, his or her license plate tab would be marked with a "P'' under revised versions of the legislation. Some had complained the original bills did not protect enough against cheating the system.

If someone visited a park and hadn't paid the $10, he or she could be hit with a civil infraction and $100 in fines.

Park employees could conduct random checks of parking lots to flag violators.

Out-of-state residents still would have to buy the daily and annual stickers to use parks and boat sites.

All camping fees would stay the same for in-state and out-of-state campers.


_____________________

How is this going to help? So, I pay $10 instead of $24? I suppose the lower price will get more people to buy, but will it be 2.4 times as many people?!?. Sounds like a gamble to me. If they need more money, just raise the annual to $26.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds good to me, I camp 10 days a year at a State Park and buy an annual sticker for my truck and my wife's car just for that trip, it's cheaper than the daily fee.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Why have daily stickers, annual stickers and specially marked plates? This seems like such a hassle when they could easily include a sticker with plate renewals that have paid the $10 fee. They could then use the existing infrastructure to check compliance and sell daily/annual passes at full price to those who have opted out, but changed their mind. I do like the higher fees for those caught without stickers. If this passes it would seem fair that those who opt out, but still use the parks should be held accountable.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the whole idea of the $10.00 fee at plate renewal is to charge every one, even those who choose not to use our State Parks, to raise enough money to cover the loss of the annual $24.00 sticker from just a few.


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

I don't know if this is good for the State or not...but, for me it would be a lot cheaper. As stated above I can have my truck and car State park ready much cheaper. Will the areas be more crowded ??? I doubt it ... 
As I have said many times " I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer" ...but those pushing this bill must have figured a way for it to be more profitable. It just seems to me everytime the "powers to be " do a tax cut, or other cost saving measure... I end up paying more in the end for some reason. 

Moss_835


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't see em only charging 10 unless they are planning on charging every licence holder in MI.

something is missing from this equation.

right now you need a 24.00 park sticker plus a boat launch sticker in some places.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Roosevelt said:


> I can't see em only charging 10 unless they are planning on charging every licence holder in MI.
> 
> something is missing from this equation.
> 
> right now you need a 24.00 park sticker plus a boat launch sticker in some places.


They are intending on charging every license holder in MI. 

The model proposed my MI State Parks is based on the model used in Montana. Our model is better however because it accounts for inflation and the passport fee will adjust accordingly. 

Montana see's a 71% participation...remember, you can choose to opt out of paying the 10.00 fee. Now, as I said...71% participation in MT...yet less than 60% of the states population utilizes state parks. So statistically, more people actually paid the fee than what used the state parks. 

Michigan is basing there model on 60% participation...meaning as long as we get the 60% participation then we should be fine. However we're optimistic that we'll see a higher rate of participation. 

Non Residents would still have to purchase a motor vehicle permit. There would be no special markings or stickers to put on your license plate. It's a honor system as far as participation.


----------



## eddiek (Sep 13, 2006)

What happpens to the Trailer plates we have now? And will I now have to pay a day use fee for the boat?


Thats a couple of questions I have.


----------

